# Back into DPDR again, need some help



## cosmicgrace (May 6, 2021)

I was almost completely cured of DPDR that I had experienced at different levels on and off for about 5 years. About a month ago, I was around people smoking weed which sent me into a panic and then I had a close family member die that night as well. My DPDR has been back full force ever since then. My doctor prescribed me sertraline (Zoloft) and I've been taking that for about two weeks. My anxiety and DPDR are still pretty much the same. DPDR is affecting my school, job and relationships. I don't feel like myself and I'm scared I'll never get back to the happy, energetic person I was just a few months ago. Does anyone have any tips or has anyone gotten better using SSRI's like Zoloft? Any words of encouragement or positive experiences would be great. I was supposed to move across the country this summer and now my whole life is coming to a hault because of this. I can't even talk to or connect with my closest friends. Reading is even hard for me. Any help would be really great.


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

This is normal specially after a hard panic attack i cannot say changing medications will help but the thing that it will really helps you is to do not focus on your symptoms and do not stress yourself with thinking ..if you have great experience with pervious medication stick to it cause every medication can give different reactions in the body ..you do it once and this time you will handle it faster stay strong


----------



## Laurany152 (Mar 24, 2014)

I take zoloft, and antianxiety meds (buspar 3 times a day for a total of 45mg) and clonopin if I am having a bad anxiety day. You have to give the zoloft time to get in your system and that takes time. You said it was about a month ago when it happened. I'm not sure how long you've been on the zoloft but if it helped you before then it probably will again. You just have to give the medicine to build up in your system.

Blessings to you


----------

